# BestBuy closes all Futureshops in Canada



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So a number of years ago BestBuy USA bought Futureshop Canada and continued to operate both stores under their own names. today without any notice BestBuy closed 66 Futureshop stores in Canada and will change the rest of the stores to BestBuy in the next month or so.
Lots of people are upset and hundreds are out of work.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

It makes sense to remove the duplication, but the announcement is surprising for having seemingly come out of nowhere.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ya, it was something that no one saw coming.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Ya, it was something that no one saw coming.


I saw it coming 6 years ago. I thought Best Buy was nuts to operate two stores next to each other. Those are the stores that are closing. The remainder will be rebadged to Best Buy like the one close to my home. This doesn't suprise me in the least. I feel bad for the people being layed off.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I saw this coming as duplication over the long term just didn't make good business sense. We have 2 future shops in Barrie not sure yet if either will be converted to BB.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Dwight Angus said:


> I saw this coming as duplication over the long term just didn't make good business sense. We have 2 future shops in Barrie not sure yet if either will be converted to BB.


If they (Futureshop) are sitting besides a Best Buy, they will remain closed. If they are in different areas from Best Buy, they will be most liked changed into Best Buy.


----------



## diedebvm (Apr 23, 2015)

Ya, it was something that no one saw coming.thank you


----------

